# The drink should be consumed regularly.



## Moosmutzie

Hi everybody,

I'm looking for an appropriate translation of "The drink should be consumed regularly.". This is supposed to be printed on a food label.    My suggestion is:

"  De opname moet regelmatig gebeuren" .


Can anybody tell me if this is correct and, if necessary, correct the mistakes?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grytolle

Het drankje moet regelmatig geconsumeerd worden (perhaps).


It would be more helpful if you told the user *how* often to drink it though.


----------



## Moosmutzie

Thanks very much for your suggestion!
The precise number is written in another part of the text.


----------



## Joannes

I think *innemen* would be more usual than *consumeren* in this kind of notices, which are of course rather typical to medicins than to just any drink..
Perhaps also rather *op regelmatige basis*?

So, *het drankje moet op regelmatige basis ingenomen worden* would be my suggestion.


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> So, *het drankje moet op regelmatige basis ingenomen worden* would be my suggestion.



Actually 'het drankje' sounds strange too me here.. I don't know exactly what the context is but 'het drankje' sounds a little, I don't know, well strange 
I don't know how to explain it. Maybe it's not as neutral as "the drink"


----------



## Moosmutzie

Hi everybody,

thanks for all of your contributions. 
Actually "drink" the original text is replaced by the precise name of the product...

Have a nice day!


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Actually 'het drankje' sounds strange too me here.. I don't know exactly what the context is but 'het drankje' sounds a little, I don't know, well strange
> I don't know how to explain it. Maybe it's not as neutral as "the drink"


Yes, I agree -- *drankje* sounds either childish or like poison. 

But I didn't come up with a better word. I think the name of the product is the most common in this context, as appears to be the case with Moosmutzie as well.


----------



## Sauv

Joannes said:


> Yes, I agree -- *drankje* sounds either childish or like poison.



Or like alcohol.


----------

